# Anfänger Fragen bzgl.DeviceNet FC5201-BK5210



## Fila (5 November 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich versuche gerad eine Soft-SPS einzurichten mit folgenden Komponenten, welche aber schon vorhanden waren:

Devicenetkarte PCI FC5201-0002
Buskoppler BK5210
Klemmen KL1104 und KL2114

An den Ausgängen hängt ein Motor und zwei Induktive Sensoren.
Im TwinCat habe ich jetzt alles mehr oder weniger „erfolgreich “ eingerichtet, der Buskoppler wie auch die Klemmen wurden beim Scannen gefunden.
Jetzt habe ich im CycleInfo aber einen Error der lautet „indicates the number of boxes with a BoxState unequal zero“. Was wird mir denn damit mitgeteilt?
Ich habe leider noch zu wenig Ahnung von der ganzen Materie, aber ich muss doch jetzt in dem Prog TwinCat sehen wen ich die Sensoren betätige oder nicht? Es wird auf jeden fall in den Klemmen geschaltet.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Denkanstöße für mich.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## drfunfrock (5 November 2008)

Eine Klemme hat ein Kommunikationsproblem. Siehe im Statusregister der Klemme im Free-Run-Modus. Hast du eine Abschlussklemme installiert?


----------



## Fila (5 November 2008)

Eine Abschlußklemme ist installiert.
Im Statusregister schau ich morgen gleich nach.


----------



## Fila (6 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Eine Abschlußklemme ist installiert.
> Im Statusregister schau ich morgen gleich nach.


 
Wenn ich die Konfiguration beim Gerät 1 überprüfen lassen bekomme ich gesagt:"salve 5 missed".

Die I/O ERR blinkt mit pausen.

Und wenn ich einen Online Reset mache bekomme ich den Fehler 200f at I/O Reset.

Kann es sein das der BK und die Devicenetkarte unterschiedliche Firmenware haben und somit nicht richtig kommunizieren können?Oder die Version von Twincat nicht kompatible ist?
Ich hab aufjedenfall schon alle Handbücher durch und weiß nicht sorecht weiter....

Tschö


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Kannst du mal einen Screen-Shot deiner Konfiguration im System-Manager reinstellen?


----------



## Fila (6 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screen-Shot deiner Konfiguration im System-Manager reinstellen?[/quote
> 
> Klar.


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Was mir grad auf die Schnelle auffällt ist, dass du ein Gerät 2 drin hast. Was hat es damit auf sich??


----------



## Fila (6 November 2008)

Das Gerät 2 wurde beim Scannen gleich mit initialisiert.
Dieses soll als Interface dienen um andere PC-Karten im TwinCat mit einzubinden."Hab ich die Tage mal in einer Dokumentation gelesen"


----------



## Cerberus (6 November 2008)

Das wurde beim Scannen mit eingefügt? Na dann scheints wohl in Ordnung zu sein.

Hast du es mal beim Support von Beckhoff probiert? Sonst fällt mir jetzt grad auch nix mehr ein!


----------



## Fila (6 November 2008)

Das werde ich wohl als nächstes Probieren.

Aber nur zum Verständnis wenn ich am Ausgang 1 das Bit auf 1 setzte müsste der Motor doch laufen oder?
Oder ist der Twincat system Manager nur zum Verwalten/Initialisieren der Komponenten zuständig?

Vorher gab es kein Devicenet und es Funktionierte.Als der Rechner + PCI Devicenetkarte ins Spiel kam gab es Probleme:|

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Fila (6 November 2008)

Hier hätte ich noch ein paar Fehler im Angebot...
Nicht wundern ich hab an der MAC-ID und den DIP-Schaltern am BK rumgespielt.


----------



## Cerberus (7 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Aber nur zum Verständnis wenn ich am Ausgang 1 das Bit auf 1 setzte müsste der Motor doch laufen oder?
> Oder ist der Twincat system Manager nur zum Verwalten/Initialisieren der Komponenten zuständig?


 
Du kannst im System-Manager auch Eingänge lesen oder Ausgänge schreiben. Wenn du im Free-Run bist und von Klemme3 den Ausgang von Kanal1 auf 1 setzt, dann müsste an der Klemme eigentlich 24V anliegen.

PS:
Die Fehlermeldungen sagen mir nichts.


----------



## Fila (7 November 2008)

drfunfrock schrieb:


> Eine Klemme hat ein Kommunikationsproblem. Siehe im Statusregister der Klemme im Free-Run-Modus. Hast du eine Abschlussklemme installiert?


 
So ich weiß jetzt das die Verbindung zwischen dem BK und der Devicenet PCI Karte nicht Funktioniert.
Die Verbindung wird aufgebaut und wenig später wieder unterbrochen.
Somit kann ich auch kein Ausgang schalten.
Ich kann mir das nur erklären, dass der BK noch etwas älter ist und somit vielleicht ein Versionskonflikt entsteht.
Oder das mein Kabel zum BK defekt ist bzw. der BK selber.
Hab hier leider kein Telefon sonst hätte ich den Support schon Kontaktiert.

Schönes We.


----------



## Fila (10 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> So ich weiß jetzt das die Verbindung zwischen dem BK und der Devicenet PCI Karte nicht Funktioniert.
> Die Verbindung wird aufgebaut und wenig später wieder unterbrochen.
> Somit kann ich auch kein Ausgang schalten.
> Ich kann mir das nur erklären, dass der BK noch etwas älter ist und somit vielleicht ein Versionskonflikt entsteht.
> ...


 
Hallo nochmal,

erstmal Danke für die Hilfestellungen.
Ab und zu Funktioniert es schon...komme also langsam dahinter.
Ich hoffe das dies erstmal die letze Frage ist.

Wie kann ich denn jetzt das Gerät hier hinzufügen?


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

Weißt du was für ein Gerät das ist?


----------



## Fila (10 November 2008)

Das ist ein KR 6/1 mit KRC1 Kuka Roboter


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

Und wie schließt du dieses Gerät an?


----------



## Fila (10 November 2008)

Der KRC1 ist mt einen Buskoppler über Devicenet verbunden.
In der Konfigurationsdatei habe ich auch alle Paramete angepasst!
Wie Baudrate und Mac_Id.


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

Verstehe ich das richtig?

Der Krc1 wird über Devicenet angesteuert. Ist dieser an deiner FC5201 vom PC angeschlossen oder woher bekommt der sein Devicenet?


----------



## Fila (10 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig?
> 
> Der Krc1 wird über Devicenet angesteuert. Ist dieser an deiner FC5201 vom PC angeschlossen oder woher bekommt der sein Devicenet?


 
Richtig der sitzt an der FC5201.
Hatte eben das falsche Kabel.


----------



## Cerberus (10 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Hatte eben das falsche Kabel.


 
Heißt das, dass er nun erkannt wird und du mit ihm kommunizieren kannst?


----------



## Fila (10 November 2008)

Jetzt klappt die Kommunikation schonmal und ich kann den Motor ansteuern.Die Signale am Eingang von den Sonsoren sehe ich auch.*vde*
Hab den BK über die KS2000 Software mal Resetet und aufeinmal hat es geklappt.
Aber das Gerät konnte ich noch nicht einfügen.
Wenigstens klappt schonmal ein Teil.


----------



## Cerberus (11 November 2008)

Hast du schon das EDS-File des Krc1 eingebunden? Das könnte noch eine Fehlerquelle sein, warum du das Gerät nicht anschliessen kannst.


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Was hat es denn mit den EDS-Files auf sich?
Ich habe derad gesehen das es diese auch für meinen BK und die FC-Karte gibt. Muss ich diese noch einbinden?

Es läuft schon mal soweit, dass ich im Config-Modus die Ein- und Ausgänge manuell setzen kann.

Nur der Online Modus im Twincat klappt noch nicht, dort reagiert nichts mehr,mein Boot-Projekt kann nicht geladen werden warum auch immer.

Ich sehe dort wie mein Programm die Variablen ändert, wenn ich die Online schreibe,mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

In den EDS-Files sind die ganzen Parameter und alles hinterlegt. Die für den Bk und die FC sowie für alle Geräte von Beckhoff werden bei der Installation von TwinCAT mit installiert. Die für alle anderen Geräte müssen händisch hinzugefügt werden.

Hast du das vom Krc schon hinzugefügt? Wie sieht die Kommunikation mit dem Krc aus? Steht die auch?

Kommst du in den Run-Modus?? Bevor du im PLC Control in den Online-Modus wechseln kannst, musst du zuerst in den Run-Modus.


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Die Kommunikation zum KRC1 klappt,kann über Telnet drauf zugreifen.

Ich komme in den Run Modus mit dem fehler, dass das Bootprojekt nicht geladen werden konnte."Run time Startet ohne Bootprojekt."


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Kann deine FC auf den Krc zugreifen?

Wie sieht's mit dem EDS-File aus?


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation zum KRC1 klappt,kann über Telnet drauf zugreifen.
> 
> Ich komme in den Run Modus mit dem fehler, dass das Bootprojekt nicht geladen werden konnte."Run time Startet ohne Bootprojekt."


 

Ich habe den BK mit der KS2000 Software bis jetzt nur über den COM Port angesprochen.Dort konnte ich auf den BK zugreifen wie auch auf ale KLemmen.
Jetzt wollte ich das mal mit Via ADS machen und dort wird nur die Endklemme erkannt,dann wird der Fehler doch in der Bus kommunikation liegen.


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Schließe den BK und die restlichen Klemmen mal an die FC an. Kannst du jetzt mal im Sytsemmanager eine neue Datei aufmachen und die Geräte suchen lassen?! Werden alle erkannt? Wenn du dann in den Free-Run-Mode wechselst müsstet du dann auch unter den Online-Reitern die verschiedenen Ein- und Ausgänge setzen bzw. lesen.

Funktioniert das?


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Es wird alles erkannt.Nur Online kann ich kein Augang bzw Eingang schalten.
Wenn ich dann aber in den Run Modus gehen kommt folgendes:


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Hast du mal versucht die Datei zu speichern und dann in den Run-Mode zu wechseln?


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Ich habe den BK mit der KS2000 Software bis jetzt nur über den COM Port angesprochen.Dort konnte ich auf den BK zugreifen wie auch auf ale KLemmen.
> Jetzt wollte ich das mal mit Via ADS machen und dort wird nur die Endklemme erkannt,dann wird der Fehler doch in der Bus kommunikation liegen.


 
Hab ich versucht,nur hat das auch nicht geklappt.

Was ist denn mit oben genannten Problem?Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich mehr infors über den Com Port bekomme?


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> Hab ich versucht,nur hat das auch nicht geklappt.
> 
> Was ist denn mit oben genannten Problem?Wie kann es denn sein, dass ich mehr infors über den Com Port bekomme?


 
Also folgendes:
Dass du über den Com-Port mit den Klemmen kommunizieren kannst zeigt, dass die Klemmen in Ordnung sind. Allerdings bezweifle ich auch, dass es an der Buskommunikation liegt, denn beim suchen der Geräte werden diese richtig erkannt.
Ich vermute, dass es irgend ein internes Profblem ist.

Mal noch ein letzter Gedanke: Hast du Admin-Rechte auf deinem PC? Wenn ja, würde ich es mal mit einer Neu-Installation von TwinCAT probieren.


----------



## Fila (13 November 2008)

Klar das könnte ich noch versuchen.

Erstmal Danke für die Hilfe.

...was mir da noch in den Sinn kommt.Gibt es bei Twincat auch sowas wie verteilung von Zugriffsrechten?Ich habe es ja nicht installliert, und vielleicht hat mein Vorgänger ja eine Sperre eingestellt.Die zb. wäre, dass man im Run Modus den BK nicht ansprechen kann....oder Ähnliches.


----------



## Cerberus (13 November 2008)

Fila schrieb:


> ...was mir da noch in den Sinn kommt.Gibt es bei Twincat auch sowas wie verteilung von Zugriffsrechten?Ich habe es ja nicht installliert, und vielleicht hat mein Vorgänger ja eine Sperre eingestellt.Die zb. wäre, dass man im Run Modus den BK nicht ansprechen kann....oder Ähnliches.


 
Weiß ich nix von. Würde mich mal an den Support wenden.


----------



## Cerberus (19 November 2008)

Hast du mal eine Neu-Installation versucht? Hat es was gebracht?


----------



## Fila (25 November 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine kleine Pause genehmigt.

Also das System läuft jetzt, es lag an dem zweiten Gerät was beim Scannen mit hinzugefügt wurde. Das ist ein Speicherbaustein der für meine FC5201 mit eingerichtet werden muss.

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...TcSystemManager/Reference/GeneralDpNovRam.htm

Jetzt geht es ans Programmieren.
Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## Cerberus (25 November 2008)

Dann ist ja gut, wenn sich das Problem quasi erledigt hat.


----------

